# Wimax Internet (again)



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi everyone

Wimax has been talked about much, in particular Telitec, but I am moving possible from one hosue with no telifonica to another (yep a glutten for punishment). In fact my proposed new place really is "en el campo".

Anyway, the local WIMAX supplier appears to be Aeromax or navegatel. Locals have said Aeromax is the better option and their website seems comprehensive but has anyone used them and whats your opinions?

I so wish I could take telitec and wipzona with me but saly its not possible in the location. Any advice would be good. Thanks


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd contact both & ask them to come with you to the property you are thinking of moving to & do a signal strength test to make sure you can get a good signal.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> I'd contact both & ask them to come with you to the property you are thinking of moving to & do a signal strength test to make sure you can get a good signal.


Yeah. Navegatel is already installed (although never used) and they tell me there is a strong signal. Aeromax is not installed but I send them a link to the location with google maps and they confirmed all serviced up to 3mb up and down are available an it is strong enough for voip.

Obviously I am keen to know is anyone has used them because whatever they tell you, the proof of the pudding...... and for me the internet is absolutely essential for work.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> I'd contact both & ask them to come with you to the property you are thinking of moving to & do a signal strength test to make sure you can get a good signal.


Sounds like good advice - or if you can get someone independent of those companies to do the test, so much the better!


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Just looked at Navegatel and the price is a lot more that telitec aeromax only come up as far as Busot so thats me out


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Just had this from telitec, no prices though.

To all our valued Customers:

Telitec is delighted to announce that, from the 1st March 2011 we will be introducing our new faster speed packages ranging from 2mb to 6mb on your current wireless connection. Should you wish to enhance Internet speed further, just contact our Wireless Administration office and we will be happy to arrange this.


----------

